# Any ants hustle in the summertime with the A/C out?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's getting about time for me to put some coolant in, but I was wondering if anyone could get away with this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Why?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Why?


Uh, because it's leaking too much to hold a charge, but there are bills to pay?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m in Phoenix where you need a/c. You said add coolant, that has nothing to do with the a/c. Unless you meant Freon. Ask yourself this, would you want to ride in a car without a/c And pay for the ride?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, because it's leaking too much to hold a charge, but there are bills to pay?


Use one of your free government cheese-checks to repair your car.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If a PAX repots it to Uber or Lyft NO A/C. you will be deactivated.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> If a PAX repots it to Uber or Lyft NO A/C. you will be deactivated.


If you are in a hot enough part of the USA, it's probably a health and safety issue to be driving passengers around without A/C. Quite possible older or heavier pax could have health conditions. It'd be a bad day to have a corpse in the back seat of your vehicle. Odds of TIP are low. Cleaning fee, maybe.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Just drive around with the windows down for a couple rides, passengers will answer your question.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

If your rating is a 5.0 and you don't mind it dropping like a stone go for it. If your a 4.8 and wanted it to drop to deactivation territory this would a pretty efficient way to do it as well.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I ran AC for myself... and if pax gets to enjoy it as well... why not. Also keep in mind these are the people who pay for your service. it amazes me how many drivers shit on pax. Seriously. Don't be such a cabbie.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

There is no such thing as inop AC in any of my vehicles that come equipped with one. If something happens and it doesn't work properly, it will be fixed, regardless whether I haul just my own ass or any pax ass. No AC is a no go.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Lyft checks AC now in PHX if you get inspection done at the hub (free inspection). He had me turn AC on and just checked it with his hand to see if it was blowing cool air


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

They are called PostMates


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My window is down and the arm is hanging out like a banger baby...........AC is for wussies unless the pax wants it, and most don't, as I'll always ask them if it's hot out.

Here's my hottest temp ever, was on holidays of course. Took several Ubers and taxi's in this kind of heat and the driver's weren't using AC either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> AC is for wussies unless the pax wants it, and most don't, as I ask them.


I'm going with if you are in a black car and it is over 100 degrees opinions are going to differ....quickly. No tip & deactivated quickly.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Leases available $125 weekly


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

A/C keeps me comfortable on longer shifts, which means I make more with less fatigue. I don't do it for the pax, I do it for me.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

When I drove I kept the temp inside the car at about 71-72 during the summer. I'd get at least one or two pax daily that would tell me that they were grateful that I had the A/C temp so cool and that their last Uber/Lyft driver only had the vent on and would tell me that the A/C itself warranted me getting 5 stars. And, as someone already mentioned, if I was going to drive long hours, making sure I was comfortable made sure I was ok to drive. For those of you that are driving for long periods in the summer, I'd suggest getting a nice tint job as well. It makes sure the A/C doesn't have to work as hard.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

my a/c went out mid day one week last summer...it was busy so i said screw it and kept driving...picked up a couple 1 stars but was worth it


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> When I drove I kept the temp inside the car at about 71-72 during the summer. I'd get at least one or two pax daily that would tell me that they were grateful that I had the A/C temp so cool and that their last Uber/Lyft driver only had the vent on and would tell me that the A/C itself warranted me getting 5 stars. And, as someone already mentioned, if I was going to drive long hours, making sure I was comfortable made sure I was ok to drive. For those of you that are driving for long periods in the summer, I'd suggest getting a nice tint job as well. It makes sure the A/C doesn't have to work as hard.


Cars have thermostats for the passenger cabin? Not on my 2003 VW!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Cars have thermostats for the passenger cabin? Not on my 2003 VW!


That's because it's a 2003.


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

This was my first summer driving Uber. I've had quite a few riders ask me to OPEN the windows. I can't stand it. If it gets above 80, I'm putting on the A/C. Granted, mine doesn't work great anymore, but it still works. I stopped driving in daytime b/c riders would ask me to open the windows. I can't take it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> This was my first summer driving Uber. I've had quite a few drivers ask me to OPEN the windows. I can't stand it. If it gets above 80, I'm putting on the A/C. Granted, mine doesn't work great anymore, but it still works. I stopped driving in daytime b/c drivers would ask me to open the windows. I can't take it.


Uh. COVID-19? Where you been the last 18 months?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

It has nothing to do with 12 hour shifts
Splash on more Dakor Noir


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> If you are in a hot enough part of the USA, it's probably a health and safety issue to be driving passengers around without A/C. Quite possible older or heavier pax could have health conditions. It'd be a bad day to have a corpse in the back seat of your vehicle. Odds of TIP are low. Cleaning fee, maybe.


No sorry,AC is extra…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Broken a.c I go home...I once was in boston. It was like 100 out. I was doing tourist stuff. We had free boat ride back. But had to wait 20 minutes. I told wife no way in this heat. I called an uber..short ride. A camry with leather seats arrives . Windows up a.c off.
I asked can you put the a.c on. He did. One of my only no tip rides


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It's getting about time for me to put some coolant in, but I was wondering if anyone could get away with this.


You haven't applied for the free coolant for Uber Drivers? You vote for Dems right? Don't they give away anything for a vote?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

My present vehicle doesn't have functional AC (though the dealership will be fixing it soon) so I limit my hours to the mid-morning and early evening, when a rolled down window works perfectly.

Now that fall is here, I can pretty much get by without AC on days where the temp doesn't reach 77. I've never had any complaints during a windows-down ride. I'll log off and go home before the car gets mildly uncomfortable.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

They sell ac stop leak . It works sometimes . Depending . I used it in my two clunkers and friends cars . Also a few good customers that had safety items to buy for there cars before the ac.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

rkozy said:


> My present vehicle doesn't have functional AC (though the dealership will be fixing it soon) so I limit my hours to the mid-morning and early evening, when a rolled down window works perfectly.
> 
> Now that fall is here, I can pretty much get by without AC on days where the temp doesn't reach 77. I've never had any complaints during a windows-down ride. I'll log off and go home before the car gets mildly uncomfortable.


Swell, how do you defog windows? Oh, and no one bought the “dealer will be fixing it soon bullshit. If you didn’t fix it when you needed it, you certainly won’t when you think you don’t.


----------

